# Paranoid?



## lovalotz (Sep 1, 2006)

Ever feel like after a late munchie session that you're gonna wake up five pounds heavier?
Then decide to go for a desperate run on the treadmill?
Well that happens to me very frequently.
:'( I think i need some serious help here. 
I might be making myself crazy!
I guess you could say that I just need a more balanced lifestyle.
There are days when i can go so healthy..eating well and drinking atleast 2 litres of water per day...then go for a week of "eat and run.."
or have an extremely bad day where i don't excerise afterwards.

I'm making myself weary here!


----------



## Wattage (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL... I can relate. I think we all can. I had Nando's for lunch today (with the fries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and I swear my jeans were so tight I was going to burst... probably all the salt!

I think it's very normal to feel this way. My only concern would be those who take more dramatic measure to mitigate their indulgences through harmful measures such as purging, periods of starvation and laxatives. 

Unless you're doing those types of things, don't worry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going to the gym post-eat fest is a good thing (which I did tonight!!) - But yes, a little more balance never hurt anyone


----------



## lovalotz (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 
_LOL... I can relate. I think we all can. I had Nando's for lunch today (with the fries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I swear my jeans were so tight I was going to burst... probably all the salt!

I think it's very normal to feel this way. My only concern would be those who take more dramatic measure to mitigate their indulgences through harmful measures such as purging, periods of starvation and laxatives. 

Unless you're doing those types of things, don't worry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going to the gym post-eat fest is a good thing (which I did tonight!!) - But yes, a little more balance never hurt anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If only I knew how to balance...lol
And when pms springs on me, I just have another excuse to eat.
Atleast I have more produce in my system than baked goods and such.


----------

